# Tivo keeps freezing



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Tivo that keeps freezing on me. I don't think it's the harddrive, but I'm not sure. I have TWP 2.0 installed, is there a log file that I can log at in here that may give me an idea of what's going on?


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

What are you doing when it freezes? Watching a program? Transferring a program? What? We need some more info so we can help you out.

If it is freezing or pixelating, it is most likely the hard drive. If nothing else, you should get a backup of your drive before it fails, so you can load up a new drive.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

it freezes just watching a program. It will happen while I'm watching it, and it will also already be frozen when I turn the TV on. 

So I guess I'll have to get a new HD. Darn, really didnt' want to get that 500gb drive...


----------



## darthfadar (Sep 26, 2007)

Check the fan first & the unit has enough ventilation.


----------



## Marduk (Feb 15, 2007)

I have had the same problem. Not onlu y one 1 but all three of my Tivos at the same time. one Series 3 that I owned for less than a year, and 2 series 2 boxes. All 3 HDs go at the same time?


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

There are a half dozen or so threads in the "DIRECTV 
Receiver with TiVo" section of this forum discussing 
freezing and/or rebooting problems. Do some reading
there to decide if your situation is similar and what
you might be able to do to get your systems working.


----------

